

Yahoo acquires Astrid - tamersalama
http://blog.astrid.com/blog/2013/05/01/yahoo-acquires-astrid/

======
general_failure
I don't want to take anything away from Astrid.

I keeps dismissing my ideas as trivial and already done. When I think I have a
new idea, my friends would dismiss it as trivial and already done. Take
astrid's todo list or task sharing for example. My initial and only thought
would be 'does the world need another todo app', 'another list making app'
really? If I take the idea to my friends, they would bombard me with companies
who do exactly the same thing. And yet here we are with Astrid being acquired.
It seems to have some angel investment/funding even. The founders may not be
millionaires but they definitely made more money than I did.

Note to self: do something. anything. and get acquired.

------
greenyoda
Already discussed here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5641288>

------
shenanigoat
Good for them. Astrid is best todo/task app I've ever tried...and I've tried
many. In fact, testing out todo/task apps is a great way to procrastinate.

